# Recipe for the rose petal wine



## Joel (Aug 29, 2021)

I have a been looking for a good recipe for the rose petal wine. I have a load of rose petals, and need a little direction. I can use the mighty online oracle, but wanted to check here first....


----------



## franc1969 (Sep 1, 2021)

I munged together several recipes for dandelion or other petals, dragons blood/skeeter pee and standardized for any petal I have. Some flowers will obviously be stronger flavors than others. Everything is essentially a sugar wine with nutrients and acid, so I figured out where I wanted to end up. I used 'white grape concentrate' from the wine store for part, NO raisins. A very neutral grape juice would probably work as well, since harvest is now/soon. Thompson Seedless, or one of the bulk wine sort of grapes. QA23, D47 or Cote des blanc yeast are what I settled on.


----------



## Joel (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you, I will have to try it and see how it works out. 
I found A recipe I will have to try in tandem:

10 cups rose petals
1 gallon water
2.5 pounds white granulated sugar
½ teaspoon yeast nutrient
3.5 teaspoons (1/2 Malic acid, 1/2 Tartaric Acid)
2 teaspoons Campden tablets
½ teaspoon grape tannin
10 ounces white grape concentrate
1 pack Lavlin wine yeast


----------



## Vinobeau (Sep 2, 2021)

I've made Wild Rose Petal wine for forty years. Here is the recipe for the last batch:


10 qts​Wild Rose Petals​10 lbs​Sugar​13 tsp​Acid Blend​2.5 tsp​Yeast Energizer​2 tsp​Tannin​5 Tab​Campden​5 Tsp​Yeast nutient​2.5 tsp​Sorbitol​1​Premier Cuvee​5 gals​Water​3.75 cups​Sugar​
I've also used white grape juice and apple juice, but never raisins. When you bottle, add a sprig or two of Dill to a few bottles. It imparts a wonderful aroma & flavor to the wine!


----------



## Joel (Sep 2, 2021)

I will get some dill, an interesting addition.


----------



## Tessa999 (Oct 19, 2021)

Vinobeau, you are American right? I'm trying to 'translate' your recipe to liters and grams  I'm really interested in your ratios as you've been making this wine for years.
Are your cups weight or volume?
Is the second amount of sugar used for back sweetening? Why would you use sorbitol?


----------

